

The Truth About Digital Sweat Shops (e.g Amazon's Mechanical Turk) - cwan
http://technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/24646/

======
rubinelli
"I'll pay you ten cents if you answer a simple question. Do you think ten
cents is a fair price for an answer to a simple question?"

